# 2008 honda foreman



## jaymaine (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a gorilla 2500 pound wench and i found on the side of the road for sale a plow that was on a arctic cat will it work and where do i get the mounting plate


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

What kind of plow is it? (that was on the artic cat?)

You can most likely get the mounting plate from a Honda dealer. You might have to do some modification to the plate though.. all depending on the plow.


----------



## jaymaine (Oct 19, 2008)

not sure could check tomorrow maybe its a v plow and straight its actually preety nice i think for 75.00


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea you just need to konw the manufacture of the plow and then you can get the mounting plate for it that bolts up to your machine and then the plow hooks onto the plate.

your winch is more than enough to pick up the plow.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its a steel plate that you hook your plow too i would just make my own?


----------

